#    -

## ur4lbl

-,    2013.
    - UT0LWW/p FD VHF 2013.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOgBU3bQa5M
73! de UR4LBL .

----------


## ur4lbl

FD2013 US4EXI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fi3gd7DEvH4

UT3XA FD VHF 2013
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhzF5r4lf04

UX3IW FD 2013
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmMNNCzpcGg

----------

RN3GP, UY1IF,

----------

,      ?

----------


## r3kr

!     .

----------

Boris.., ew1cd, rv3kj, ua3rmb, UA4NE, UN7RX, ur4qrc

----------


## r3kr

.    10  -    :Smile:

----------

DL8RCB, RX3VK, svorgo

----------

